# Help! Fecal Incontinence Problems



## Jen&Sherm (Jul 25, 2012)

My one year old cat has been have trouble with his bowels. He poops daily in the proper place, but little "poop nuggets" literally fall out of his butt when he runs or jumps (anywhere from one to five times per day). This is not poop that is stuck to his fur. This is fresh poop. These are not intentional and he often does not even notice he has done it. They, thankfully, are easy to clean up because they are not too soft. He eats high fiber cat food and does not have any parasites. Occasionally, there is blood at the end of his intentional stools (like a gooey sac of blood about the size of a nickel). I am worried about him. I have taken him to two vets and they have not given any helpful answers (changing the food did not help). Any thoughts would be appreciated .


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to CF.
You might want to ask this question in the health and nutrition site on this forum. I'm sure you get responses there. 
I hope you find help for your new kitty. Just wondering if he is a Manx or bobtail cat?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I'm with Merry, something is going on with this kitten.

If he is a manx or bobtail (a cat that is born with a shortened tail, or no tail) it could be something called Manx Syndrome, which basically means that his sphincter muscles aren't strong enough. If this is the case it can lead to problems later in his life.

If he DOES have a tail and is still having this problem then I'd try to find a cat-specific vet, or a vet teaching school. Both of those places will have better resources to help your boy out. This isn't normal and it is something that needs to be dealt with.

Good luck!


----------

